# Hi-Tech Numberplates from today



## Tech&ME (May 1, 2012)

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/search/318216_406993762655666_117817371573308_1382408_156442851_n.jpg

The capital is getting secure. The transport department is making high security registration plates (HSRPs) mandatory for new vehicles from May 1. And for those who already own a car, the process will kick off on June 15. On Monday, the regional transport office in Burari installed the first HSRP in Delhi on a Swift Dzire owned by Jaswant Rai Agarwal.

source : TOI


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2012)

It has been pending since very long.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2012)

I thought it would make reading the number just by pointing a device.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 1, 2012)

Only cars? Or are two-wheelers applicable too?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 1, 2012)

i just hope we dont have a "Number Plate Scam" next year


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

^^


----------



## Nipun (May 1, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Only cars? Or are two-wheelers applicable too?


Two wheelers are included too..


----------



## Sarath (May 1, 2012)

This is a good move. I hope this spreads pan-India soon.


----------



## Theodre (May 16, 2012)

This a good move and hope it is executed perfectly, by the way i have to get ready my bike for the new HSRP


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 17, 2012)

When this will be applicable in West Bengal?


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i just hope we dont have a "Number Plate Scam" next year



They will, I can guarantee!


----------



## dalbir (May 22, 2012)

this is useless till it is not mandatory in all over india.


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2012)

one of the features of the new HSRP is that it has a "non-removable non-reusable snap lock" but I have seen on Bangalore that these plates are just fastened like regular plates.. 

Also did you know that these number on the plates are designed specifically to enable optical recognitions  .. previously it was difficult for computers to decode numbers from registrations plates as the fonts used were different in each car.. but now because of the same font used in every vehicle it becomes easy for computers to determine the number based on a photograph taken at say intersections/tool booths..

these are widely implemented in europe and other parts of the world..


----------



## Tech&ME (May 22, 2012)

dalbir said:


> this is useless till it is not mandatory in all over india.



It will become mandatory in a phased manner because India is a very vast Country.


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ya this number plates are implemented in many parts of india they are released because to test whether they are working fine or not soon we can see this in all over the country and we can find the details of the particular car,


----------

